# Seagull Watch store and Good Stuffs



## Steve Day (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello everyone

Do any of you have experience of buying from either http://www.seagullwatchstore.com or http://www.good-stuffs.com

The watches I'm interested in look fantastic (although I appreciate the components are likely to be of a lower quality than elsewhere) and are relatively inexpensive, circa $350

I'm just a little wary of buying on line from the other side of the world and would appreciate any feedback, good, bad or indifferent.

I also notice that some SeaGull models are cheaper on the good-stuffs website than on the seagull web site making me wonder if they are a copy.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Steve Day

Bought a few. Never had any problems. Communication is zero, but the stuff has always arrived on time and very well packaged. All my purchases have been under $50 Shanghai watches. Wouldn't have any hesitation buying again in that price range.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

If you are worried I think he also has an ebay store (Think it was called "Trust the honest man" or something like that) been selling stuff there for years (some quite amusing replies too when he gets negative feedback)


----------

